# Dog food reviews



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

First, thanks to SinisterKisses for posting the link to the dog food review info in another thread!

From that link, I went to the whole, original review page: Best Dog Food Reviews and Ratings of 2015 - Reviews.com

This in-depth review got results that make much more sense to me as someone who has sold dog food for a living and knows more than the average person about the companies behind the foods. Among their top picks are Eagle Pack and Nature's Logic. Eagle Pack is often overlooked because they used to have corn in their Super Premium line of foods, but they have the best ingredient sourcing and controls in the industry! And Nature's Logic has millet in it, but that was a highly researched decision, and there are no synthetic ingredients.

I am so happy these people went the extra mile. I personally despise Dog Food Advisor because their reviews are based solely on a superficial reading of an ingredient label. They do not call out Tiki and Weruva for making their food in Thailand, where there are not good quality controls on the ingredients. That is just one example. 

I think the above link should be the new standard response to finding a good food if someone is not going to feed raw. That is how much I love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I found it really useful also, glad you did too! I had a pretty good grasp of foods and what to look for before finding it, but it's a great reference tool that really breaks stuff down.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i feed orijen and acana  so we're good yay! ^_^


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just copied this list. I use Fromm, grain free, so am good on that. My cat had Logic cat food, which I had to return because of vomiting. Millet allergy? She is on Fromm grain free cat food which is fine. I would use Stella and Chewies if it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Great info! Happy to see all my choices made the cut. I agree about S & C. Just too pricey. I keep it for emergencies as a topper. So far pup's fave hands down has been the Pup Loaf recipe from Dr. Judy Morgan. They all inhale it like big dogs.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

zellko said:


> Great info! Happy to see all my choices made the cut. I agree about S & C. Just too pricey. I keep it for emergencies as a topper. So far pup's fave hands down has been the Pup Loaf recipe from Dr. Judy Morgan. They all inhale it like big dogs.


Is that a homemade recipe? Care to share?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

2 lb. ground meat
1/2 lb. ground organ (optional) I don't use this since it upsets Piper's system
3 to 4 eggs
1/2 c. Honest Kitchen Preference rehydrated with 3/4c. hot water OR 1 c. finely chopped vegetables w 1 t. crushed eggshell or a supplement for calcium
1/2 c. barley or quinoa (optional if you prefer grain free)

Bake at 350 for about 40-60 min.
I haven't done a cost analysis since my family has an Angus farm. I'm guessing this would feed one small chi for a week. If hubby ever gets a deer most of it will become PupLoaf. I don't feed it exclusively only because I'm afraid they would refuse anything else. lol

This is from the book From Needles to Natural. She also has a cookbook. 
Home Cooking For Pets, Healthy Dog Food, How to cook for your pets


----------

